
Flic – Smart Button - jgrahamc
https://flic.io/
======
al2o3cr
(in Safari 9.1.2 - page never loads)

    
    
        SyntaxError: Strict mode does not allow function declarations in a lexically nested statement. (at app.mdl.js:135)
    

SO WEBSCALE BRAH

------
samtoday
How long does it last? I read somewhere that the amazon button only lasts 1000
presses. Is yours less wasteful?

